# Sunrise Mt. Rainier



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

Sunrise Rd. opened today......just short of snowing on top I suspect. Not that I would actually know that until the monsoon stops.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

What monsoon? I can't see it for all the rain at the moment.


----------

